# ?
,  !

   -    ,     ,    .

   -     ,        ..   ?   ,     ""?

 !

----------


## Storn

> -


         ....
  .....http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%9...B8%D1%86%D0%B0

----------

,    .    ,       (    .)? ()

----------


## ˸

,

----------


## Storn

> ,    .


  :Big Grin:

----------


## alexstrel

**,         -    ...

----------

,

----------


## .

,   :Smilie:

----------


## ..

)       ,  -.

----------

